
Understanding the customer lifetime value with data science - darmidonta
https://medium.com/taxify-labs/understanding-the-customer-lifetime-value-with-data-science-c14dcafa0364
======
umlautae
Cool stuff. How far in the future does the prediction reach? Is it possible to
isolate other factors apart from the rfm?

~~~
lizaveta
Thank you! \- Prediction can be made for 1/2/... days/month/year depending on
your business, clients and size of data you have (you can change period in
model). \- This particular model is based on RFM features. Of course, you can
take into account other users' characteristics, but it will be other types on
algorithms.

